# Ingersoll Rand SS4L5 Failure



## csmg

Good day, I have an IR SS4L5 from Tractor Supply that is about 2 years old. Last week, I failed to turn it off before shutting down my wood shop. Upon waking up the following morning, I heard what really sounded like a gas powered engine back firing. I want into the shop and at first really thought it was from the motor but realized immediately it was the compressor head. It was not building air and the motor was extremely hot. Fast forward, I read up and found that I needed to remove the compressor head. What I found appears to be a blown head gasket but I took photos in hopes that one of you have experienced this. Nothing appears to be broke such as the valves. However, the valves have white rust which leads me to believe this head gasket may have blown some time ago and I failed t notice. I did not hear a difference in sound so I didn't inspect. I appreciate any guidance in what would be a diagnosis other than what I have determined. I know that the parts from IR are at a greater cost than I expected. Thanks again. 







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## iowagold

sad deal!
I use a hd 125 vac coil 100 amp contactor to turn off the air compressor when the shop lights are off.
as well as an motor ball valve that works on 125 vac to cut out the air line feed.
this works!

reach out to ir for parts.
or click here to see the site ereplacement parts

replace the valve plate and gaskets first.
change the oil.
and see where you are.
you might need to replace the check valve as well.

moisture and heat does that white stuff.
an automatic air compressor tank water drain is a good idea.

pm if you need links.


----------

